# LJ's Grand Opening Nov.17th



## LJ'sVic (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, We finally have the Grand Opening of LJ's Fine Cigars!!!


This is going to take Place at the New LJ's in North Palm Beach. There is going to be a Wine Tasting, Raffles and Lots of Good Times!!!!!

We are still trying to get a roller in for the event, but have not gotten it confirmed just yet.

Hope to see some old friends and make some new ones!!!!


Vic


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Look forward to it there Vic.

We'll be there.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Is Reid gonna be there? :hn

ATL


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

We want harp!
We want harp!

Come on down and join us Andrew.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Good news to hear. Id love to visit S.FLA and LJs one day.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Congratulation Vic! I have a bone to pic with Ron the bastage. :tu:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey, That's a Saturday!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!! My work day!!!!!! There will be a lot of fun going on that day, so Bring yourselves and be ready to Herf it Up!!!!!



ATLHARP said:


> Is Reid gonna be there? :hn
> 
> ATL


Reid said he would ONLY come if you were there Andrew!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey, That's a Saturday!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!! My work day!!!!!! There will be a lot of fun going on that day, so Bring yourselves and be ready to Herf it Up!!!!!
> 
> Reid said he would ONLY come if you were there Andrew!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron, I wish I was able to be there. Maybe next time:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

count me in and any other Central FL members that want to meet here in Melbourne and car herf down to LJ's.....................how bout it CFLC, anyone up for a road trip?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok!!!!!! Let's see about a head count!!!!!

1. Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ron,my plane tickets haven't come yet 















PS I wish the hell I could :hn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> PS I wish the hell I could :hn


I wish you could too!!!!!! would be great to finally smoke one WITH you!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok!!!!!! Let's see about a head count!!!!!
> 
> 1. Ron


Ron
Alex


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im checking the airlines now for the price.o
Whats the nearest airport. Ft. Lauderdale Miami????


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I will try to be there. "Try" is the operative word.:tu


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ron PM me the phone number, I will give you fools a call on opening day


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm still trying to clear this with the Wife, If we don't have anything going on. I'm in!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Smoking and drinking 

hmmn

I'm in :tu


----------



## LJ'sVic (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks like 2 and 2 maybes. More people more give aways!!!!


Vic


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, where in melbourne do we want to meet to mobile herf down??


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok!!!!!! Let's see about a head count!!!!!
> 
> 1. Ron
> 2. Nely


Ron, could you post an address for the geographically challenged please.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Nely said:


> Ron, could you post an address for the geographically challenged please.


L.J's Fine Cigars
12189 US Highway One
North Palm Beach, FL 33408
561-625-1635

95 south to PGA Blvd........go east to RT 1..........go north........turn left after the McD & BK.............shop located in the strip mall


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> Ok, where in melbourne do we want to meet to mobile herf down??


you have my cell?.........call or PM me


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> you have my cell?.........call or PM me


Alrighty then!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

13 more days!!!!!! Who's coming 


Ron


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> 13 more days!!!!!! Who's coming
> 
> Ron


Me, Me Me I'll be there. And I am trying to get Wayne & Rhody to come down with me.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> Me, Me Me I'll be there. And I am trying to get Wayne & Rhody to come down with me.


you know I'll be there


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Troop_lee said:


> Me, Me Me I'll be there. And I am trying to get Wayne & Rhody to come down with me.


Any word from the crew yet???

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Any word from the crew yet???
> 
> Ron


NO Maybe they need some persuading, I'm gonna send them a PM now.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Troop_lee said:


> NO Maybe they need some persuading, I'm gonna send them a PM now.


If you can't persuade them that way, I'll persuade them and others another way

All ClubStogie member that attend can enjoy 10% off any cigar(s) of their choice!!!!

Let's see how that works :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> If you can't persuade them that way, I'll persuade them and others another way
> 
> All ClubStogie member that attend can enjoy 10% off any cigar(s) of their choice!!!!
> 
> ...


Thats pretty good! :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm...lemme see if i can talk the wife into this one


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

KASR said:


> Hmmm...lemme see if i can talk the wife into this one


yeah, you should make the trip!!! :ss:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> yeah, you should make the trip!!! :ss:ss


We'd love to do that...let me swing it past the wifey and see what she thinks.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> Hmmm...lemme see if i can talk the wife into this one


That would absolutely ROCK!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> If you can't persuade them that way, I'll persuade them and others another way
> 
> All ClubStogie member that attend can enjoy 10% off any cigar(s) of their choice!!!!
> 
> ...


I'll wait for free RUM to be afford w/every smoke........then I'll be sure to attend..........................:r


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Herf?


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im checking the airlines now for the price.o
> Whats the nearest airport. Ft. Lauderdale Miami????


Airport code: FLL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

8 More Days!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> I'll wait for free RUM to be offered w/every smoke........then I'll be sure to attend..........................:r


oops..............fixed now


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

whats the start time?........................not that I'll wait that long, but gotta ask...:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> whats the start time?........................not that I'll wait that long, but gotta ask...:r


Alex and Ron, I truly wish I could be there with you guys! I know one day I will herf with you guys.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Alex and Ron, I truly wish I could be there with you guys! I know one day I will herf with you guys.


One day that will hopefully be soon!!!!!!! Anytime, Anyday!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

another day closer


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Everybody going to this event, Make sure you bring a business card with you!!!!! One of the giveaways is going to be to draw a business card out of a bowl!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron, how u doing?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Everybody going to this event, Make sure you bring a business card with you!!!!! One of the giveaways is going to be to draw a business card out of a bowl!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I might be able to find one


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Everybody going to this event, Make sure you bring a business card with you!!!!! One of the giveaways is going to be to draw a business card out of a bowl!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Can we enter from another state?


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Everybody going to this event, Make sure you bring a business card with you!!!!! One of the giveaways is going to be to draw a business card out of a bowl!!!!!
> 
> Ron


My regular work one will be fine right, I don't have to make one like some of the other CS members have, do I?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Any Business card will do fine. More planning last night. This should be real good!!!!! See everyone Saturday!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Any Business card will do fine. More planning last night. This should be real good!!!!! See everyone Saturday!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron, I can tell you have been working your ass off for the Grand Opening.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Ron, I can tell you have been working your ass off for the Grand Opening.


Lots of work. We put the bar up last night and went over what food we are going to order. We got the new Business cards also yesterday!!!!

Should be a blast!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

24 more hours!!!!!!!

Get ready............

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Today is the day!!!!!!!

See you all soon!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Today is the day!!!!!!!
> 
> See you all soon!!!!!
> 
> Ron


indeed


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*GOOD LUCK

Have Fun*


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope that the Grand Opening is a success. Have a great time!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

have a great time guys....and all the best of luck in the future :tu


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Have a good time!!!:ss I'm bummed I couldn't make it!!!

Hopefully I can make it down that way in a couple of weeks. Congrats on the Grand Opening, and try not to hurt each other!! It's all fun and games, until someone gets an eye put out , by a walkin' stick or wooden indian!!!:chk


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

mikey202 said:


> Have a good time!!!:ss I'm bummed I couldn't make it!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can make it down that way in a couple of weeks. Congrats on the Grand Opening, and try not to hurt each other!! It's all fun and games, until someone gets an eye put out , by a walkin' stick or wooden indian!!!:chk


:tpd::r:chk I am going to give them a call later.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I just spoke to both Ron and Alex. They are gearing up for some business and herfing:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hope all you guys/gals have a great time and congrats on the grand opening. :bl


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Hope you guys had fun, wish I could have made it.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

had a great time (as always).................got hit from my own crew w/a few BD bombs
thanks to Ron for the pipe and all the goodies
Bill, Mike, Carlos, Mikey, Danny, Vic, AL and others for the smokes and liquid refreshments


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> had a great time (as always).................got hit from my own crew w/a few BD bombs
> thanks to Ron for the pipe and all the goodies
> Bill, Mike, Carlos, Mikey, Danny, Vic, AL and others for the smokes and liquid refreshments


Holy smokes Alex, you are not kidding when you say you have pipe tobacky coming out your arse! What a hit. I am just laughing:r:r:r

Go figure, you put away your pipe and now this. You are now a full fledge pipe lover again:tup

Nice selection of cigars too! Very nice.:tu

You even scored some fine spirits too:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> had a great time (as always).................got hit from my own crew w/a few BD bombs
> thanks to Ron for the pipe and all the goodies
> Bill, Mike, Carlos, Mikey, Danny, Vic, AL and others for the smokes and liquid refreshments


Man smoked by your own crew, no wonder the northerners are gonna take out the FL crew so easily, you guys are weakening you own fortifications, we should be able to blow out the remainding room in the coolidors easily.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Man smoked by your own crew, no wonder the northerners are gonna take out the FL crew so easily, you guys are weakening you own fortifications, we should be able to blow out the remainding room in the coolidors easily.


In Alex's defense that was a payback for a very large bomb from Alex to Ron. Fully justified and awesome:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DAMN!!!!! What a great time!! 

First off, I want to the everyone for being there. It meant everything to me to have my Brothers there yesterday in person and in spirit(Call in herfers)!!!!

ATLHARP, Mikey202, Papichulo, Detroit357, DriftyGypsy called in and I had the chance to thank them for being there in spirit with us!!!!

Alex, Bill, Mike, Danny, Al, Mikey, Carlos were there to bring in the new ownership with me, and yes, of course, Florida herf rules applied yesterday. There were bombs flying EVERWHERE!!!!!!

I almost got hold of Mikes Humidor when he ran out to the store for us, BUT, he hired 2 armed bodyguards!!!!!!!! I have never been shutdowm to a sneak bombing like that before!!!!! Nice move Mike, and Great bodyguarding Alex and Danny!!!!!!

I'll post more a little later, and I should have the pics from the Photographer next week


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Man smoked by your own crew, no wonder the northerners are gonna take out the FL crew so easily, you guys are weakening you own fortifications, we should be able to blow out the remainding room in the coolidors easily.


its called strength builing/conditioning.....we bomb each other so as to thicken our skin........good luck with your mission, you're going to need it


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> its called strength builing/conditioning.....we bomb each other so as to thicken our skin........good luck with your mission, you're going to need it


:r:r:r:chk

It is going to get ugly in here.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I must say the bombs were everywhere. I had to rent a u-haul to take mine home. What a great time. 

Thanks again, Ron

Happy Birthday ALex.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Miami said:


> I must say the bombs were everywhere. I had to rent a u-haul to take mine home. What a great time.
> 
> Thanks again, Ron
> 
> Happy Birthday ALex.


nice to have seen/bomb ya again.....................Xmas Herf on 12/15 at Ron's LJ.......hope 2 see ya there :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Now that's the way ta celebrate a Grand Opening!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------

